# Cheap Makeup Train/Case?



## xGHSL (Feb 9, 2012)

As cheap as possible and as large as possible for the price. I am looking for something maybe $20-$25 (free shipping) and large. 

Help??


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out ebay. As a general rule train cases are not Cheap. Or if you have a Christmas Tree Shop near you, one that has an amazing health and beauty section like mine does,  then you'll be able to find something for approx. $30.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah - you wont find much in your price range.  $30


High quality Aluminum Frame with reinforced steel corners  
Black Easy to clean Interior

2 Pull Out Drawer

1 Large mirror Which Doubles as a lid 

Swivel Handle top

Secure easy close latch w/ lock and key

Tray Dimensions 7" L  x 5" W X 1" H

*Outside Dimensions : 8" x 6" X 6" *


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh that is pretty! Where did you find that?
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah - you wont find much in your price range.  $30
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's another one from Ebay: $25

CaboodlesÂ® "Super Model" Black "Lace" &amp; Black "Jumble" Train Cases - Large trays


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 9, 2012)

Yazmo is the company and website... but do your homework.  They have an Ebay account and if you get it at the right time, it can be on sale and have free shipping.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just waiting on a really nice one I bought from EBay. It's exactly the same as the Sephora one I bought 7 years back, apart from the price. The Sephora one back them was around $100, this one os $39.90 with nfree shipping. It's perfect. Here's the link for it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370577856291?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coachdiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just waiting on a really nice one I bought from EBay. It's exactly the same as the Sephora one I bought 7 years back, apart from the price. The Sephora one back them was around $100, this one os $39.90 with nfree shipping. It's perfect. Here's the link for it:
> 
> ...


Would you post pics/review when you get it?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another one from Ebay: $25
> 
> CaboodlesÂ® "Super Model" Black "Lace" &amp; Black "Jumble" Train Cases - Large trays


omg I looooove this one!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coachdiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just waiting on a really nice one I bought from EBay. It's exactly the same as the Sephora one I bought 7 years back, apart from the price. The Sephora one back them was around $100, this one os $39.90 with nfree shipping. It's perfect. Here's the link for it:
> 
> ...



This looks awesome!! But the price just went up... its $45.00 now!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Feb 18, 2012)

How about this Shany Cosmetics Carry All Train Case. Around $23. http://astore.amazon.com/shopguid0b-20/detail/B004BPVF7W


----------

